# Laparoscopic Hysterectomy



## dannimom (Aug 24, 2007)

I was wondering how others are coding a true laparoscopic hysterectomy?  This is not a supracervical or vaginal.  I would love to hear if others are having difficulty with coding this procedure as well.  Thank You.


----------



## bsuse (Sep 7, 2007)

*hysterectomy*

according to the american college of ob/gyn, on their site, they
say to use 58550-58554 for the laparoscope hysterectomy.  the vaginal approach is used only to retrieve te specimen. another option is to report
the unlisted code 58578, and submit notes.  you can find this info on their site; it is very helpful


----------

